# Which camera?



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Canon powershot similar range/design are good as well.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Canon powershot similar range/design are good as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Yeah. I have an old 3.2mp powershot which works fine, but is outdated and is just a point and shoot. Right now I am probably going to get the Sony


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't overlook Fuji. They're the underdogs in the name game, but I think Fuji does an excellent job of capturing "natural" colors.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Nikon!!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The sony has one of the main things I want, speed. I have heard that this nikon that is in my price range is a bit slow...?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

^^^huh??


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

Make no mistake, Nikon makes a great camera, _but_ the P80 wasn't so loved by reviewers. The reviewer at ePhotoZine had this to say about it:

_I'm sat on the fence with the P80. On the outside it looks the business with its oversized zoom, large grip and many functions. Then on the performance side, it doesn't seem to be up to scratch.

__The VR wasn't the best result (although it did work), the noise test was not worthy of the Nikon name with noise turning up at a laughably low stage, then using a cop out clause of dropping the resolution on the higher settings. Where is the performance of the EXPEED processor? Surely it's unfair to make it exclusive to the DSLR?_

_I think what it boils down to is that Nikon have produced a camera that has a zoom so large that the inevitable camera shake it brings with it won't be supressed sufficiently. Also the lack of light that the narrow field of view it will cause won't have adequate compensation from the processor. _


He also added what others say about it- it screws up the color. '_It favors Blue along with other primary colours. The skin tone looks a bit over pink._'. Others say the flash is near worthless, the lens has no adapter functionality, and it sometimes makes people look like they have _green_ skin. Sounds like hyped up color to me- like some brands of TV's....(Samsung..cough cough). 


If I were to get a Nikon, it wouldn't be _this_ model. Canon and Fujifilm have better cameras in this price range, IMO.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Captain Hooked said:


> Make no mistake, Nikon makes a great camera, but the P80 wasn't so loved by reviewers. The reviewer at ePhotoZone had this to say about it:
> 
> _I'm sat on the fence with the P80. On the outside it looks the business with its oversized zoom, large grip and many functions. Then on the performance side, it doesn't seem to be up to scratch.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and on the other hand the sony is fast, has a great flash, image stabilization, and I think it even has some lens adapter thingies?


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Yeah, and on the other hand the sony is fast, has a great flash, image stabilization, and I think it even has some lens adapter thingies?



If I had to choose among your choices- it would be the Sony. I know some people will hate it because it's a Sony, but they make a great, competitive camera. I have seen some amazing pics from Cybershots that blew me away. They are very capable.


----------

